# Karpfen füttern!! Mit was??



## Fabi-21 (13. März 2011)

Guten Abend,

wir haben einen ca 1 ha großen weiher, den wir über den winter ausgefrieren lassen haben, nun haben wir die fische wieder zurückgesetzt, der weiher wurde ca. 14 tage vorher mit bach und weiherwasser wieder befüllt.

Da wir die letzten Jahre nach dem Winter immer Probleme mit sterbenden Karpfen hatten, wollen wir sie nun gleich mit futter stärken um krankheiten vor zu beugen. die karpfen ernähren sich normal nur von dem was ihnen der weiher gibt, sie werden nicht gefüttert, und so wurden sie richtig groß!!

Kann mir jemand ein futter empfehlen? am besten zum selber machen?? gibt es evtl. reine vitamine um krankheiten zu bekämpfen??

danke....


----------



## Carpmen (14. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen füttern!! Mit was??*

Also direktes Futter für Karpfen müsstest in lagerhäusern bei uns in der Oberpfalz zb.Baywa,Raiffeisen bekommen 

hier auch mal eine inetrnetadresse wo du es beziehen kanst wenn du Googlest findest noch mehr 

http://shopping.news.de/search/landing/query/karpfenfutter/s/google/gkaid/55223023/koid/3832731172/

und selber machen kanst du es auch zb gehst du her nimmst Getreide (evtl von einen Bauern bei die in der Nähe holen ) dann kochst du es hält sich auch ein Paar tage 
nur solltest da nicht zuviel weizen nehmen da sonst deine Karpfen zu fett werden 

habe früher bei meinen Weiher immer meist Gerste Weizen Haver gemischt und dann gekocht und so 8 wochen bevor ich abgefischt habe den Weizen Weggelassen 

Alte Semmeln eignen sich auch gut zum Füttern bekommst eventuell billig bei an Bäcker in deiner nähe natürlich musst du die Karpfen da auch erst an den Futterplatz gewöhnen und auch an das Futter deswegen am Anfang nicht gleich zuviel Mit den Sachen Füttern 

Kartoffeln kanst auch nehmen aber nur gekochte bei so Lagerhallen für Chips oder so bekommt man die ziemlich günstig wenn nicht gar umsonst die sie Aussortiert haben


----------



## Gardenfly (14. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen füttern!! Mit was??*

Jetzt ist es zu spät !!
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe habt ihr den Teich abgelassen und die Fische zwischengehältert und jetzt wieder zurückgesetzt.
Wo hattet ihr gehältert ?
Fische im Frühjahrsbesatz sind immer anfälliger als Herbstfische, wenn im einen anderen Teich gehältert, hätte man sie dort lassen sollen (und evtl. füttern) und später erst umgesetzt.


----------



## Syntac (14. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen füttern!! Mit was??*

Weizen musst Du auch nicht kochen. 

vG


----------



## Fabi-21 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen füttern!! Mit was??*

Wir haben Oktober 2010 die Fische raus genommen, und in einen anderen Weiher gesetzt, über den Winter haben wir den leeren Weiher ausfrieren lassen und haben die Fische jetzt am wochenende wieder ungesetzt, es handelt sich fast nur um Karpfen mit 20 Pfund aufwärts.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen füttern!! Mit was??*

Das beste Karpfenfutter als Zufütterung ist Gerste !!

Das Gedreide braucht auch nicht gekocht werden!

Hafer ist nicht empfehlenswert da zuviel Spreu!


----------

